# Just curious about plastic track



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Lately I have seen ads on various web sites for plastic G scale track made by a company called Newqida which has replacement track for the NewBright trains. Thier advets say that it can be used for any G scale trains. Has anyone purchased any of this track and did a review of it for quality and usability for Aristocraft, Bachmann and USA rolling stock and motive power? How well do the turnouts work and what # of turnout would it be? Looks like a number 4 to me. I have been waiting for a couple of months to get some #6 frogs from Aristocraft and was thinking about getting some of these to use the frogs in making my own turnouts.

I have also seen that Train-LI USA has some Nylon type plastic rail and tie strips. Has anyone done a field test to see how well it would work outdoors in a real life situation?

Dan S.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
I have used the Train-Li track in my covered storage shed. The rails are attached directly to the hardyboard base with glue and pin-nails. So far, I am very pleased with the results. Time will tell. I bought a few sets of the Train-Li ties to try them out. The flex rail system seems to work very well. 



















JimC.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Dan 

I tried G scale and found that while loco's and rolling stock were priced reasonably, the cost of track wasn't. I've long wondered myself when someone would come up with plastic track. Now that someone has, I will consider jumping back into the scale. G is now cheaper than O scale. I'm very happy to see plastic track developed. 

Nate


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There was quite a discussion on the Train-Li track, search for it and there was some experience in it's use. 

It's so new, there's really no long term data in yet. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a learnin how to bend my 20ft diameter cedar wood rails as we speak, dang ole thiings wanna split and den bust, and the straights are a workin really well!! So I guess I'll just run in a straight line with me battery setups!! Prices of track are Ridikalus as Judge Judy says Hah LOL Regal



http://www.lscdata.com/users/blueregal/_forumfiles/****-Meter.gif


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Jim: love your staging yard. Interesting to see someone use a different method to create a yard ladder track. Would have never thought about doing that. I think I am going to pick up some of this rail and tie strips and give it a chance and give it a good workout in the heat here in Texas. Already up in the 90's here and spring is not even over yet.

Dan S.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim:

Very nice track yard work. And I see that you nicely updapted the principles of our Yard switches. Great Job.This includes of course the covers as well.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know much about the New Quida plastic track, and I would try to find out if it is UV resistant. 

However, I can tell you that the Train-Li rails and colored ties are UV protected and the color is all the way through the plastic, not just the surface.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like your 'switch' Jim, good idea. Sort of like a narrow gauge 'stub switch' I guess.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee I wonder where he got the idea to build this neat shed







.I think he should have use the train-Li switch tho. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 04 May 2010 01:31 PM 
Gee I wonder where he got the idea to build this neat shed







.I think he should have use the train-Li switch tho. Later RJD 

Ya I wonder?








Sean


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words, guys.

In a separate thread " 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion Log " in the Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed forum, the construction of the yard and swing [or stub] switch was detailed. In that thread, I gave RJ, Marty, and Axel credits. Today, I started wiring the shed with 110v AC and will build a shelf near the back roof area to hold a transformer and Aristo Trackside TE for control of the inner loop [track power capable]. The Approach to the swing switch from the outer loop will also have track power capability on a different issolated block. Even though I am setting up the track power capability, 90% of my running on the home layout is battery power. The cars I park on the plastic track do not need track power while staging.

JimC.


----------

